# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  رسومات اخويي

## عفاف الهدى

هادي رسومات اخويي 

حبيت افرجيكم اياها 
بس بصراحه ما ادري حطيتهم قبل والا لا 

طبعا ابوها للفراش الفاطمي

----------


## نبراس،،،

رسمه حلوه 
بس كانها مضلمه ما فيه انارة اثناء التصوير
الله يوفقه ياارب
اتمنى لكما التوفيق

----------


## آهات حنونه

رسمه تحمل الكثييير من المعاني لدى راسمها..


الى مزيد من التقدم بمشيئة الله.


موفقيين

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
ما شاء الله محتفظين في صور رسومات ايام طفولتة 
حلو اطفاله يشوفو رسومات ابوهم 
يعطيك العافية 
ما ننحرم جديد كاميراتك 
سلام

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااء الله 
ذكرتووني برسووماااتي من قبل خخخ

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اهلين بالشباب والصبايا 

يعطيكم العافية على توقفكم هنا*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يوووووووه عفر هذي رسمه باباتي له ؟؟
خخخخ وش جابها هني  :embarrest: 
يسلمو عموووه ع الصوره 
تحياتيـ ..~_~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*لقد تمت السرقة من قبلنا 
هههه

شكرا لمروركم هنا*

----------


## ليلاس

*رسم جميل ..*

*يسلمووا حبوبـهـ ..*

*ع التصويير ..*

*يعطيك العآـآفية ..}*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليلاس 
تسلمي عالمرور من هنا

----------

